# Excel VBA Freelance Job Sites



## animas (Nov 10, 2012)

Could you guys pls name me few freelance sites that are good for Excel and Excel VBA related works including teaching?

Thanks.


----------



## strive4peace (Nov 14, 2012)

are you looking to offer your services? or get services?


----------



## animas (Nov 14, 2012)

I am looking for to offer services.


----------

